# 3.5 inch dual exhaust tips WILL fit 2004



## formerG8GT (Apr 29, 2014)

I did a lot of searching on this forum when deciding if 3.5 inch dual tips would fit in the 04 bumper, but no one seemed to have a straight answer. Everyone either said it would be too tight or it "might fit" so I took the chance and ordered tips. They fit really well in the cutouts but need a little adjusting, still plenty of room. Tips are black but kind of dirty


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You got them on but IMHO they don't really look like they "fit".


----------

